# sir



## Cheeter

Salve a tutti! Ho trovato l'appellativo sir davanti al nome di un famoso scienziato: secondo voi nella traduzione è meglio lasciarlo invariato a tradurlo in qualche modo, per esempio:

Il nome è il seguente Sir John Smith: è meglio lascialo invariato o per esempio tradurre Sir con  Professor John Smith?
Grazie


----------



## Blackman

Dipende, magari è davvero un _sir_ e non un _professore_....


----------



## Cheeter

Non so..sir comunque di solito è un titolo che viene dato a un cavaliere??nel contesto di uno scianziato mi sembrerebbe strano??ma non so!


----------



## elena73

Alcuni sono Sir 'per onorificenza acquisita'


----------



## Cheeter

si giusto come il nostro cavaliere del lavoro!Si credo sia meglio lasciare sir!
grazie


----------



## Blackman

_Sir_ è sia un titolo onorifico sia il corrispondente del nostro _signor_.


----------



## elena73

Blackman said:


> _Sir_ è sia un titolo onorifico sia il corrispondente del nostro _signor_.



Sì, appunto. E' difficile dire a cosa corrisponda se non conosci specificatamene il soggetto in questione...

P.S. Anche il cameriere si richiama con un 'Sir, siiiiiir'


----------



## Blackman

Se ti riferisci a questo

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Smith_Flett

è un KBE ( Knight of the British Empire ), pertanto in diritto di fregiarsi dell'appellativo di _Sir._


----------



## rrose17

elena73 said:


> Anche il cameriere si richiama con un 'Sir, siiiiiir'


 But don't forget, to say "Excuse me, sir." and Sir Elton John are not the same use of the word!


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

When we formally address someone without using their name, we usually say _sir _and _ma'am._

But _Sir John Smith _means that John Smith was given some kind of honor by King George VI of the United Kingdom. _(The female equivalent is Dame.)_


----------



## elena73

rrose17 said:


> But don't forget, to say "Excuse me, sir." and Sir Elton John are not the same use of the word!



Rrose, il mio era un esempio di un altro uso. Che un baronetto non sia un cameriere ce l'ho presente. 

Sir (come titolo onorifico) in italiano si traduceva tradizionalmente come 'baronetto' (me lo ricordavo per averlo sentito dire sui Beatles):

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baronetto

EDIT: Nel caso specifico comunque manterrei Sir.


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

elena73 said:


> Rrose, il mio era un esempio di un altro uso. Che un baronetto non sia un cameriere ce l'ho presente.
> 
> Sir (come titolo onorifico) in italiano si traduceva tradizionalmente come 'baronetto' (me lo ricordavo per averlo sentito dire sui Beatles):
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baronetto
> 
> EDIT: Nel caso specifico comunque manterrei Sir.



That's not completely accurate, since a knight (=cavaliere) is styled Sir too.  I agree that Sir should not be translated here.


----------



## elena73

Non ho capito cosa intendi dire sul mio post, ma ti ripeto, il titolo onorifico Sir TRADIZIONALMENTE veniva tradotto come 'baronetto' in italiano.

Se poi la traduzione 'tradizionale' (di per sé) non era accurata, beh la tradizione era comunque quella.

EDIT: esempio: Dopo  essere stato insignito del *titolo di Baronetto (Sir)*, nel 1716 (fu il  primo medico a ricevere tale titolo), divenne presidente del *College of  Physicians* e successivamente *presidente della*


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

elena73 said:


> Non ho capito cosa intendi dire sul mio post, ma ti ripeto, il titolo onorifico Sir TRADIZIONALMENTE veniva tradotto come 'baronetto' in italiano.
> 
> Se poi la traduzione 'tradizionale' (di per sé) non era accurata, beh la tradizione era comunque quella.
> 
> EDIT: esempio: Dopo  essere stato insignito del *titolo di Baronetto (Sir)*, nel 1716 (fu il  primo medico a ricevere tale titolo), divenne presidente del *College of  Physicians* e successivamente *presidente della*



Ho semplicemente detto che non solo i Baronetti, ma anche i cavalieri sono "sir": quindi non c'e` una one-to-one correspondence tra sir e baronetti. In questo senso non e` del tutto accurata.


----------



## elena73

ToWhomItMayConcern said:


> Ho semplicemente detto che non solo i Baronetti, ma anche i cavalieri sono "sir": quindi non c'e` una one-to-one correspondence tra sir e baronetti. In questo senso non e` del tutto accurata.



Io ho parlato di Sir come titolo onorifico (concesso, come appunto nel caso dei Beatles che ho citato), nella nostra tradizione. 
Non mi pare affatto di aver detto che Sir corrisponde one-to-one a baronetto. A quest'ora della notte poi non ci proverei nemmeno a fare grossi discorsi generalistici...


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

No, ma hai ricordato (giustamente, perche` lo ricordo anch'io) che in italiano "sir" viene tradizionalmente mappato su "baronetto."  

Cio` implicherebbe che tutti i sir sono baronetti, il che e` falso, perche` ci sono dei sir che non sono baronetti, ma cavalieri. 

e` vero tuttavia il contrario, cioe` che tutti i baronetti sono sir. 

Clear as mud?


----------



## federicoft

Ad essere pignoli, quello di _sir_ è un titolo, quella di baronetto una onoreficenza.
_Sir_ è il titolo che spetta, nel sistema onorifico britannico e di altri paesi, agli insigniti delle onoreficenze di cavaliere e di baronetto.


----------



## elena73

ToWhomItMayConcern said:


> Cio` implicherebbe che tutti i sir sono baronetti, il che e` falso, perche` ci sono dei sir che non sono baronetti, ma cavalieri.



Bene, ora che hai detto 'implicherebbe' ti capisco.  E' una tua estrapolazione per 'associazione' di idee, non riferita a un'inaccuratezza nel mio post. 

Io comunque ho sempre sentito parlare di Baronetto quando il titolo Sir veniva concesso 'honoris causa' e aveva una rilevanza internazionale, per cui lo sapevamo anche qua in Italia (scienziati, artisti, musicisti famosi...). 
L'altro caso personalmente non l'ho mai nemmeno sentito prendere in considerazione, perché per così dire 'non arrivava fino a noi', insomma... un po' come le temperature estere 'non pervenute'.


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

elena73 said:


> Bene, ora che hai detto 'implicherebbe' ti capisco.  E' una tua estrapolazione per 'associazione' di idee, non riferita a un'inaccuratezza nel mio post.
> 
> Io comunque ho sempre sentito parlare di Baronetto quando il titolo Sir veniva concesso 'honoris causa' e aveva una rilevanza internazionale, per cui lo sapevamo anche qua in Italia (scienziati, artisti, musicisti famosi...).
> L'altro caso personalmente non l'ho mai nemmeno sentito prendere in considerazione, perché per così dire 'non arrivava fino a noi', insomma... un po' come le temperature estere 'non pervenute'.



No sirree.  Non e` un'estrapolazione e nemmeno un'associazione di idee: basta solo sapere un po' di logica matematica.  L'inaccuratezza ovviamente non e` nel tuo post, ma nell'_usage_ italiano.
E` una semplice conseguenza logica:

Nell'uso italiano, 

1) Sir viene mappato su "baronetto."

Quindi

2) Sir implica "baronetto."

Quindi

3) Se X e` un sir, allora X e` un baronetto

Quindi

4) Se X non e` un baronetto, allora X non e` un sir.
Il che e` falso, perche` X potrebbe essere sir lo stesso, se e` un cavaliere.

Propositions #1 through #4 are all logically equivalent; the fact that proposition #4 is false implies that all of them are false; hence, the Italian usage is inaccurate.

QED


----------



## Cheeter

Insomma? Nel mio caso non si riferisce a un cavaliere-baronetto ma lo lascio invariato dal momento che penso che sia un titolo che gli sia stato conferito


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

Cheeter said:


> Insomma? Nel mio caso non si riferisce a un cavaliere-baronetto ma lo lascio invariato dal momento che penso che sia un titolo che gli sia stato conferito



Certo che e` un titolo conferito! Da George VI King of the United Kingdom!
E quindi va lasciato stare, e` una conclusione che abbiamo gia` raggiunto (anzi, l'unica sulla quale siamo d'accordo


----------



## elena73

Sì, ma il punto 1 (quella generalizzazione) è magari forse solo una tua personale assumption. Il problema potrebbe nascere 'zoppo' alla base. 

Per vedere come il Sir a cui ti riferisci tu è stato 'tradotto' nel tempo in italiano, magari nei libri di storia, andrebbe fatta una ricerchina e visto in dettaglio.  

Comunque io mi riferivo solo al caso-tipo dei Beatles, non intendevo assolutamente per carità discutere di generalizzazioni (per questo non capivo perché hai fatto il quote del mio post all'inizio).



ToWhomItMayConcern said:


> E quindi va lasciato stare, e` una conclusione che abbiamo gia` raggiunto (anzi, l'unica sulla quale siamo d'accordo



Sì, infatti. Su questo siamo d'accordo. Devi lasciare Sir.


----------



## TrentinaNE

elena73 said:


> Sir (come titolo onorifico) in italiano si traduceva tradizionalmente come 'baronetto' (me lo ricordavo per averlo sentito dire sui Beatles)


At the risk of getting even more off-track, I have to ask what the Beatles have to do with the discussion.  FYI, only one of them (Sir Paul McCartney) was ever knighted.  

Elisabetta


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

elena73 said:


> Sì, ma il punto 1 (quella generalizzazione) è magari forse solo una tua personale assumption. Il problema potrebbe nascere 'zoppo' alla base.



No, e` una tua personale assumption, non mia. La tua frase era



> Sir (come titolo onorifico) in italiano si traduceva tradizionalmente come 'baronetto'


Cio` significa, che, tradizionalmente, in Italiano un Sir si traduce come baronetto. Il che ho dimostrato essere inaccurato, perche` ci sono dei sir che non sono baronetti. Questa e` pura logica matematica e non assunzioni personali di nessuno.


----------



## elena73

@ Elisabeth: Perché in Italia è stato un caso molto famoso!! Come ho infatti scritto anche nel post (caso-tipo, see above)... You're right we're really getting off-topic.
@TWIMC: Sì, ma tu stai citando il mio post in modo PARZIALE... Hai tagliato il pezzo immediatamente attaccato in cui mi riferisco esplicitamente al caso-tipo dei Beatles, dai, dove lo metti il fair play... Stai tentando di mettermi in bocca cose che sai benissimo (ma benissimo) che non volevo dire. 
Le posizioni sono chiare, per me basta così.


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

Ecco l'altro pezzo



> _(me lo ricordavo per averlo sentito dire sui Beatles):
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baronetto
> _


e` semplicemente un esempio, che non fa altro che illustrare il punto: non aggiunge nessun contenuto logico o semantico.

Io non ho mai contestato quello che pensavi tu: fin dall'inizio ho contestato solo l'uso italiano, e l'ho detto piu` volte.

Ma, se per ipotesi, tu hai dedotto la parte:

_Sir (come titolo onorifico) in italiano si traduceva tradizionalmente come 'baronetto'                       _

dalla parte

_(me lo ricordavo per averlo sentito dire sui Beatles):

_then the only fallacy is yours, and by prompting me to quote the remaining part of your post you shot yourself in the foot


----------



## ZazieTheBeast

Per quanto riguarda sir e baronetti, il problema sta nel fatto che in Italia siamo abituati a usare baronetto per indicare qualsiasi onorificenza britannica, probabilmente per semplificare (ma in realtà confondiamo di più le cose). 
Ad esempio, come fatto notare da elena73, i Beatles qui vengono spesso chiamati i baronetti di Liverpool o cose del genere, ma mi risulta che non siano mai stati fatti baronetti, ma solo MBE (Lennon ha poi restituito l'onorificenza, ma formalmente resta MBE). In quanto tali, non mi risulta che si possano fregiare del titolo di sir, a parte Mccartney che è stato fatto cavaliere credo a fine anni '90.


----------



## TrentinaNE

ZazieTheBeast said:


> i Beatles qui vengono spesso chiamati i baronetti di Liverpool o cose del genere, ma mi risulta che non siano mai stati fatti baronetti, ma solo MBE (Lennon ha poi restituito l'onorificenza, ma formalmente resta MBE). In quanto tali, non mi risulta che si possano fregiare del titolo di *S*ir, a parte Mc*C*artney che è stato fatto cavaliere credo a fine anni '90. [1997]


Esatto. 

Elisabetta


----------



## elena73

Il mio esempio, come Zazie ha capito, era solo per far capire il 'caso' di quel tipo di onoreficenza, potevo citare in alternativa un altro cantante famoso, insomma per me era sufficiente nominare un caso famoso.  

Quanti dei Beatles, se e perché, in che anno e biografia, esulava dalla mia osservazione e, per quello che mi riguarda, non lo trovo rilevante in un thread linguistico.

Personalmente, come già dicevo anche ad un altro user del Forum, non so nemmeno se e come i vari ''Sir'' (non dei cantanti e similari a cui mi riferivo io...) sono stati tradotti nel tempo. 

Chissà, si potrebbe vedere.... se qualcuno ha il tempo di spulciarsi qualche libro di storia a Ferragosto (oopss, I already know what the answer will be...).


----------



## Libeccio

Podarsi che il nome era di un "knight of the british crown". In Inghilterra c'e' questo titolo honorifico dato a persone che danno un buon nome alla cultura inglesa. Non `e nemmeno necessario essere inglese! 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_honorary_British_knights_and_dames#Arts_and_entertainment


----------



## ZazieTheBeast

Libeccio said:


> Podarsi Può darsi che il nome era fosse di un "knight of the british crown". In Inghilterra c'e' questo titolo honorifico dato a persone che danno un contribuiscono al buon nome alla cultura inglese. Non `e nemmeno necessario essere inglese!
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_honorary_British_knights_and_dames#Arts_and_entertainment



Anche con le correzioni grammaticali non mi è chiaro cosa volessi dire. Ti riferivi a Sir John Smith?

Per quanto riguarda il discorso su Sir e baronetti, di cui (incredibilmente) si sta ancora parlando, non capisco quale sia il problema, dato che mi sembra ormai pacifico che:
- ha ragione ToWhomItMayConcern quando dice che è sbagliato tradurre Sir con baronetto, perché le due cose non sono in biiezione (ToWhomItMayConcern, non sarai mica un matematico?)
- come dicevamo io e credo anche elena73, in Italia si è sempre fatta molta confusione sulle onorificenze inglesi; in particolare è passato il concetto che la biiezione di cui sopra in effetti sussista, come dimostrato dal caso dei Beatles (il cui esempio trova in questo la sua rilevanza all'interno del topic)

Cos'altro c'è da litigare?


----------

